# Key Switches not working?



## Luka (Dec 26, 2019)

Hello,
I’m using Nucleus in Logic Pro and it seems like the key switches don’t work… They do work if I chose one articulation, but if I want to change it (therefore, writing the note associated to the key switch at a certain moment), it still keeps the original articulation, or the one that I clicked on in the Kontakt window.

Sorry if I’m just missing something obvious, I’m only starting to learn all of this

Thank you!


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 27, 2019)

Try to use the key one octave higher. Sometimes the key switches are labeled based on the middle C being C4 whereas it is C3 in logic.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2019)

Luka said:


> Hello,
> I’m using Nucleus in Logic Pro and it seems like the key switches don’t work… They do work if I chose one articulation, but if I want to change it (therefore, writing the note associated to the key switch at a certain moment), it still keeps the original articulation, or the one that I clicked on in the Kontakt window.
> 
> Sorry if I’m just missing something obvious, I’m only starting to learn all of this
> ...


I'm assuming you are working with articulation sets. Not sure if this is the problem, but the keyswitch selected for a note is not necessarily the same as the keyswitch that sounds when you play the keyboard which is not necessarily the same as the articulation listed in the articulation window. So one thing to do is open the smart controls window and then the keyswitches tab on that. If you want to change articulations from the keyboard, select "midi remote." What's selected on these keyswitches determines the default articulation you will hear in the keyboard and what the midi will record. Otherwise you of course can play it in and then select all the notes you want assigned with that articulation and choose it in the articulation window.


----------



## Luka (Dec 27, 2019)

Finally it was like two octaves lower than what I thought! It works now, thanks guys!


----------

